# I get "Limited or No Access" but internet connection is fine.



## xtiangankaico (Sep 13, 2010)

I have two laptops one is running Windows 7 and the other one running Windows Xp. Both of them are supposed to be connected to the internet via wi-fi router. 
The XP laptop does not connect to the internet but the one running windows 7 does. The XP laptop is giving me the "limited or no access".

I've been doing the suggested fixes on the laptop like disabling/enabling IEEE 802.1 authentication and changing the type of network authentication and data encryption. All this did was make my connection from stuck with "Limited or No Access" forever to stuck with "Validating Identity" forever. 


What should I DO?

Additional Details:
i think its also important to note that I recently downgraded the laptop with no internet connection from Vista (XP is its orginal Os, I shifted to Vista and I didn't like it so I went back to XP). I installed all the necessary drivers.

I would also like to stress that the laptop DOES detect wifi signal. It just has Limited or No access!

please do help..


----------



## jcollinsworth (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you connect via the hardline first just to verify that you can get online? Once you have confirmed, go in and remove old wi-fi profiles associeted with the wifi connection in question. Once this has been done, reconnect to your wifi network and type in security info. See if this resolves the problem. Sometimes starting from the beginning and trying again is the answer.


----------



## xtiangankaico (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes. I can connect via the hardline. I have no problem with the internet connection. But we really need wifi. 

So I reset my wireless router, and started from the beginning. When I tried to connect to the network, i got "Aquiring Network Adress". I almost thought that i solved the problem, until I realized that it does not stop Aquiring network address. It goes from Aquiring network address to not connected, to aquiring network address again..

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do you have any Security Software installed like Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm?

===========================
From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

===========================
If above suggestion didn't work can you pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## xtiangankaico (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the very detailed instruction:

First of all, the only security software installed here is an avg antivirus free edition 2011

As for the network services, only Computer Browser was not started. When I tried to start it, i got a message that said: "The computer browser service on Local computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they have no work to do, for example, the performancelogs and alerts service"

as for the ipconfig/all info
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Basic>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : basic-d8560404e
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-F5-5A-AC-B9

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54M
bps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-24-E6-C0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Basic>:

By the way, while doing everything you asked me to do, the laptop was still doing the "aquiring network address then no connection" cycle. 

thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The computer browser service need to be started. Click on Control Panel=> Windows Firewall, in here make sure that the built in Firewall is Enabled. Also, File and Printer Sharing needs to checked off from Excluded Tab. Check the computer browser again is should start automatically. 

Open up a command prompt, type *ipconfig /release* press enter then on the second row, type *ipconfig /renew* press enter. See if you're able to connect or do another ipconfig /all and see if you're able to see the IP/Gateway/DNS Addresses.


----------



## xtiangankaico (Sep 13, 2010)

File and printer sharing was checked off from excluded tab. Computer Browser service now started. I did ipconfig/release and ipconfig renew
I got this:

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.
An error occured while renewing interface wireless network connection. the DHCP client has obtained an IP address that is already in use on the network. The local interface will be disabled until the DHCP client can obtain a new address.

thanks for the help so far...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please verify all Network Services running prior to typing these commands:

*TCP/IP RESET AND WINSOCK RESET FOR XP:*
Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Open up a Command prompt, click on Start=> type *cmd *press enter on the run box.
In the command line type: *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* . Press enter.

Type in *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.


----------

